# restaurant work albufeira



## sarah1977 (Sep 15, 2008)

can anyone help, or at least point me in the right direction please.......I am hoping to take at least a year out next year to work in albufeira.....if i like it I will stay. I as yet do not speak any other languages but am more than willing and keen to learn.....andthink i would prefer resturant evening work...even touting. I will also need accomodation etc too for at least 8 months
Please help!!!!!


----------



## baia (Jul 25, 2008)

sarah1977 said:


> can anyone help, or at least point me in the right direction please.......I am hoping to take at least a year out next year to work in albufeira.....if i like it I will stay. I as yet do not speak any other languages but am more than willing and keen to learn.....andthink i would prefer resturant evening work...even touting. I will also need accomodation etc too for at least 8 months
> Please help!!!!!


Hi Sarah are you still looking for accomodation?


----------

